# Senior Maltese in to ACPS in Jax FL



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/jaxanimals/posts/924946260956961:0


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh how can someone give him away, I'm sure he gave them lots of love. 
Oh how I hope someone adopts him soon.
It would be extra special if it was someone on SM


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

He is adorable!:wub: I love him :heart: & wish I could afford another Maltese and that Baby would tolerate living with another dog {he is terrified of other dogs}. Am also wondering how someone could bring him to a shelter, unless there is more to the story & his parents have passed away perhaps? There are a lot of older senior people living in Florida so perhaps this is the case? That little guy is so precious he deserves to be safe, protected & able to enjoy the rest of his life. They all do! Once again, where was he when I was looking to adopt???? I wasn't able to adopt a Maltese even if my life had depended on it a couple of years ago even though I spent nearly 2 years trying! They just weren't available to me...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This breaks my heart! What a special little guy! I don't understand how people can just dump their pets? Unless they were ill. I shouldn't judge what I know nothing about.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Is there any chance of a rescue pulling this baby?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just read an update! His Mommy saw the post on FB and is going to pick him up. He got out and didn't have a collar on! Great news!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Just another reason to keep some kind of identification on our babies all the time whether it's a microchip or a collar or tags. All. The. Time. I know, I can hear it now, "my baby never goes out of the house without me". Well what if "something" happens, like a fire and baby gets out, or a tree falls on your house & baby gets out or someone leaves a door open and baby gets out. You never know when "something" is going to happen, that's why all of mine wear an identification collar with their name and my cell # on it in addition to their being chipped. OK, I'll climb down off my soapbox.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh, Thank you God!! That makes me so happy!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful news that his Mom found him and will be picking him up!! I would have been frantic not knowing where he was.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> I just read an update! His Mommy saw the post on FB and is going to pick him up. He got out and didn't have a collar on! Great news!





great news, oh my gosh I would be so upset I'd probably have a heart attack if one of my girls were lost. I'm just sooooo very happy for mom and her baby boy


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Wonderful news.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Yippee!!!*

:chili:This news made my day!!:aktion033: The best place he could be is with his family! A happy ending for once --yay!! I bet his Mommy & Daddy are so relieved! He is precious!:wub:


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh.. Im so happy he is back to his mommy. I used to live in Jax and I would have drove down to go get him!!! So sad and glad at the same time!


----------

